# Sr semi pro



## Billythekid (Apr 20, 2022)

So these two bikes were listed for 120 on marketplace and I really just wanted the group set off of the one so when I got there the guy had two extra sets of wheels laid out for me to take one had Shimano Deore hubs and son rims and the other with some Italian name I’ve never heard of and SRAM hubs score I know SR from their BMX stems didn’t realize they made a whole bike kind of figuring they put their name on someone else’s bike really beautiful group set Shimano 600 bikes in really nice shape and I kind a like the way it rides so it’s probably not gonna get torn apart for the group set like I originally intended that seems to happen to me a lot with these bikes when I was telling the guy about SR being a BMX bike brand the next sentence out of my mouth was are there any other bike parts or bikes that you have for sale he tells me he has a Pink bmx bike from the racing bike guy message check him with you know the pegs on it that’s in storage until he moves in two months he said he will keep my number so fingers crossed it’s in his good shape and really is the GT performer that I’m hoping cause they are crazy high dollar bikes nowadays But just wanted to share this SR racing bike in case anyone in the future would like to see an original example


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 20, 2022)

SR bicycles UNRELATED to parts manufacturer Sakae Ringyo ( an entirely different SR ) ....SR bicycles were made in Japan by Miki, NOT by Sakae Ringyo ....SR bicycles saw wider distribution west of the rockies

Sakae Ringyo made many, many other components for a wide variety of bicycles outside of BMX stuff
file:///C:/Users/user/Downloads/Sakae_NoP7.pdf

Vuelta rim on that wheel is NOT Italian-made


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 21, 2022)

Definitely a well-appointed bike - Shimano 600 (Arabesque) was a lighter-weight GS geometry copy, except the FD cage has chain-lift designed in.
Thanks for showing.  Also looks like a well-made frame - think I'd keep riding that one.
My all-time favorite FD.
 

What was the unknown Italian hub?? -couldn't fish that from your post.


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 21, 2022)

Unknown Italian hub? Are you referring to the extra wheel set that I got if so it is a SRAM 5.0 the other wheel set that I got had Shimano Deore LX hubs and the SR bike has Shimano hubs not sure exactly what model


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 21, 2022)

So it’s a different sr that’s interesting so the pedals on the SR bike are SR pedals and the seat post is an SR seatpost are you telling me these are not made by sakae ringyo??? @The Spokemaster  would you say it’s a good bike worthy of keeping together? I love the way it rides but I’m used to riding balloon tire bikes so my opinion don’t count too much


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 21, 2022)

Anyone know what year it is?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 21, 2022)

Shimano 600 Arabesque was introduced in 1978, and replaced with Shimano 600 EX in 1983

I'll add a hint - if you give a like acknowledgement, they know you read and maybe responded to their post.

Here's a Sakae Parts catalog from 1980

References to Miki Sakai road bike date 1980 to 85
An SR bicycle came up on bikeforums approximate date 1980.
Here's a blogger who believes Sakae made the bike, and his Shimano 600 bike dates 1981.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 21, 2022)

SR bicycles UNRELATED to parts manufacturer Sakae Ringyo ( an entirely different SR ) ....SR bicycles were made in Japan by Miki, NOT by Sakae Ringyo 

People are 'free to believe what they want' ....even if it's *WRONG*


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 21, 2022)

kinda cool, I don't have to believe nuttin about this -
I'm working on bike-fish rig today - for pedaling to county road crossings where you're not allowed to park a car.
Y'all got oak pollen, too?


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 21, 2022)

@The Spokemaster didnt mean anything by it I actually found it interesting do you think they could have sourced the pedals and seatpost from ringyo because they say sr or did they manufacture their own seat post and pedals?

@bulldog1935 the pollen has been dropping the past week steady hahaha I’m glad I don’t have to worry about allergies thanks for the link and giving me an approximate date


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 21, 2022)

@The Spokemaster i believe I found it in the catalog link bulldog sent 

Sp-100al for the pedals 
Ct-p6 for the seatpost 
From the 1980 ringyo catalog


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 21, 2022)

I still didn't think anything, just provided links to relevant information, including the SR catalog links from one of my favorite Japan bike history websites that goes back into the 50s, and references before the war.
Part of what's interesting, I love that the Japanese took over from the French constructeurs, and his website is cyclespuegot.web


			The catalogs of Japanese vintage bicycle


----------

